# newbie



## yorkshireterrier (May 10, 2010)

hi people my name is martin,
i have just done the first step applying to work in canada, i am very new to all this so would appreciate all the help and advice on what i have to do. hopefully if i get accepted i'm going to try for a year and see how i get on. i have a partner and a 15yr old daughter ot bring accross if everything goes to plan. my main thing i have to do is convince my other half it would be good thing to do and i know things arn't goig to plain sailing and also i know i havnt even scratched the surface on doing the reseach on what i have to find out, but first things first lets see if they are interested in me first.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

yorkshireterrier said:


> hi people my name is martin,
> i have just done the first step applying to work in canada, i am very new to all this so would appreciate all the help and advice on what i have to do. hopefully if i get accepted i'm going to try for a year and see how i get on. i have a partner and a 15yr old daughter ot bring accross if everything goes to plan. my main thing i have to do is convince my other half it would be good thing to do and i know things arn't goig to plain sailing and also i know i havnt even scratched the surface on doing the reseach on what i have to find out, but first things first lets see if they are interested in me first.


Hello Martin and welcome to the site,

As perhaps you know entry into Canada is employment driven. You either have to have an occupation on THE LIST of 38 considered essential to Canada *OR*you must have pre-arranged employment.
What is it you do for a living and what area of Canada do you have your sights on? You should know that Canadian employers do not respond easily to CV's or resumés as they are known here. If you have a CV prepared you should convert it to a resumé format. They much prefer face to face applications. However if you have a unique specialty that may not be necessary.
You should also (funds permitting) to do a reccie of the area of the Country you fancy and hope to meet some employers there.


----------



## yorkshireterrier (May 10, 2010)

hi,
i'm a truck driver and havnt really thought on where i'm going to live. On that point could you put me onto some places to live and possible haulage companis, or even a web site where i could look for possible employmant.
thanks martin


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

yorkshireterrier said:


> hi,
> i'm a truck driver and havnt really thought on where i'm going to live. On that point could you put me onto some places to live and possible haulage companis, or even a web site where i could look for possible employmant.
> thanks martin


A relation of the wife moved to saskatoon as atruck driver 6 yrs ago, found it rough at first but he stuck it out, now is an owner driver going stateside for a week at a time, when he first arrived he told me" you are paid by the mile and if the wheels dont turn you dont get paid " dont know if it has changed but he has a good life now. As far as i know they are stilllokkingfor drivers in alabertas sask and northern provinces.House wise you get a lot more for your money and fuel is cheaper, but if you want a reaonable life go for it, as an ex trucker i know how you are treat in this country.


----------



## yorkshireterrier (May 10, 2010)

hi, thanks for that, you wouldn't happen to know of any web sites i could look at for jobs over there.
thanks martin


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

if you simply look for jobs in canada all the trucking companies come up contact them there always looking for truck drivers though you must have experience and a cleanish licence 
best of luck


----------



## yorkshireterrier (May 10, 2010)

hi,
i suppose i just put in google driving jobs in canada. would that do it


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

yorkshireterrier said:


> hi,
> i suppose i just put in google driving jobs in canada. would that do it[/QUO
> yes the jobs and companies should come up or type in haulage companies canada they hall have vacany boards on the sites
> if they are interested in you be prepared to fly out for an interview and driving assessment


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

[email protected] Or


----------



## yorkshireterrier (May 10, 2010)

hi ,thanks for that will have a look, i may have just one small problem. the lack of cash, i best start gettin some sort of fund together for that.
thanks for your help.
martin


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

yorkshireterrier said:


> hi ,thanks for that will have a look, i may have just one small problem. the lack of cash, i best start gettin some sort of fund together for that.
> thanks for your help.
> martin


yes but even if you emigrate you will be required to show funds of cad$16225 for three adults your best hope is a job offer 
best of luck


----------

